# > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2007)

*طبعا كثرت سرقة الايميلات 

و كثر التهديد بسرقة الايميلات

من قبل بعض ضعاف النفوس لبعض البنات 

عموما

هنا بعض الطرق التي يتم تنفيذها من قبل ( الحراميين ) 

للقيام بسرقة البريد الالكتروني للآخرين

اي سرقة الكلمة السرية لبريدك

( الباسوورد ) << لغير الناطقين 

إقرأوا لتحذروا من الوقوع في هذا الفخ المستهجن

والغير مقبول


.
.


الطرق المستخدمة لسرقة الايميل (شرح مفصل)



الطريقة الاولى :

سرقة الايميل في الاغلب لاتتم عبر برامج خاصة

او عمليات اقتحام مريعة

وإنما بالعكس تماما

فهي تتم عن طريق ذكاء من قبل السارق

يستخدم في غير محله

فمثلا : هناك كود تم عمله بإحدى لغات البرمجة

وهو يقوم بسرقة الايميل وهي عن طريق لغة ال php 

الصفحة الموجود

هي الصفحة التي يرسلها السارقون لك

عن طريق الايميل

وانت اذا كنت على جهل بها فراح تكتب فيها اسمك

ورقمك السري

طبعا الاسم والرقم راح ينرسل الى الشخص اللي ارسلها لك

يعني في النهاية انسرق ايميلك

وانت مو داري ويش صار لك 

و العمل في هالحالة ؟

هو اول ما تلاحظوا في اي موضوع او مشاركة او منتدى

او موقع يطلب منك القيام بوضع الرقم السري الخاص ببريدك

عليك ان تعلم ان هناك حيله عليك لسرقه ايميلك 

.
.
.


الطريقة الثانية :

ظهور العديد من البرامج المخصصة لسرقة الإيميل

وهي التي تقوم بإرسال ملفات التجسس

عن طريق الماسنجر أو الايميل

وعندما تستقبلها تقوم بسرقة جميع كلمات السر من على جهازك

سواء للإيميل أو حتى إشتراكك في الانترنت

وهناك ايضا برامج تقوم بتخمين كلمات السر

وأصبح الجميع قادر على سرقة الايميلات

وليس فقط الهاكرز كما كان في السابق 

لذا انصحكم بتغيير كلمة السر للأيميل

إلى حروف وأرقام وعلامات أو شرطات

كالتالي b89_hy6_u9s

لماذا ؟

لكي يصعب على برامج التخمين الحصول على كلمة السر. 

.
.
.
.


الطريقة الثالثة :

عن طريق ارسال رسالة على بريدك

تحتوي على رابط لأحد المواقع

بحيث يكتب لك المرسل بأن هذا رابط لموضوع معين

ومميز يذكره لك المرسل ضمن نص الرسالة ومعه رابط 

يطلب منك الضغط عليه

وهذا الرابط هو عبارة عن مواقع تعاني من ثغرة امنية

هي XSS وقد تتسبب في سرقة ملفات الكوكيز

من جهازك بسهوله .. وبالتالي سرقة بريدك ... 

لذا انصحكم بحظر هذه المواقع

التى استطاعت الحصول عليها من بعض المواقع العربية

والتي للأسف يتم تداول ثغراتها بشكل واسع

وهذا الحظر يعتبر حل مؤقت وبسيط لتفادي سرقة بريدك

حيث ضعاف النفوس والاستغلالين يستخدمونها لسرقة الايميل

لذا وجب التحذير والتنويه

احذر من الضغط على احد هذه الروابط

في حال وصلك ضمن رسالة على الايميل 



**http://sprite.msn.com*
*http://msn.come2play.com*
*http://my.msn.com*
*http://www.msn.co.uk*
*http://www.msn.es*
*http://fr.my.msn.com*
*http://fr.msn.com*
*http://go.msn.fr*
*http://ie.search.msn.com*
*http://msn.notrefamille.com*
*http://calendar.msn.com*
*http://wereldbeker.be.msn.com*
*http://www.newsletters.msncom*
*http://www.mobile.arabia.msn.com*
*http://www.msn.careerbuilder.com*
*http://auto.msn.com.tw*
*http://groups.msn.com*
*http://dixiechicks.msn.com*
*http://search.msn.com*
*http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msncom*


*\طريقة حظر المواقع بسيطه جدا

من أعلى المتصفح قم بأختيار ( ادوات ) ثم ( خيارات أنترنت )

ثم ( امان ) ثم ( مواقع محظوره ) وقم بالضغط على كلمة مواقع

وقم باضافة المواقع بالكامل

وبهكذا ان شاء الله تكونوا قد ضمنتوا عدم اختراق ايميلكم

من ضعاف النفووس

.
.
.


الطريقة الرابعة :

احد الاخوان تم سرقت بريده الالكتروني

بعد ان حاول هو ان يسرق بريد شخص اخر

( من حفر حفرة لاخيه .. ينسرق بريده ) << 

تعرّف اخونا الى شخص يدعي انه هكرز

وانه سيعلمه طريقة جديدة جدا في سرقة الايميلات

اعطاه عنوان ايميل

على انه عنوان سيرفر الياهو الرئيسي

وقال له اكتب رساله الى هذا الايميل كالآتي :

email : اكتب هنا عنوان الايميل الذي تريد سرقته

password : اكتب هنا باسورد ايميلك الحقيقي

help : change my password وهذه فقط للخداع

وابعث الايميل , وانسرق ايميل صاحبنة الاصلي هههههه . صادوووه 

!
!

كيف .. خلونا نشوف ؟؟؟

تبين ان الايميل المذكور هوه ايميل عائد للسارق

قمت انت بكتابة باسوردك بالرسالة وبالطبع سيظهر ايميلك في from

اي انك بعثت ايميلك وباسوردك الى السارق


في الختام ربما سيقول كل واحد منكم لنفسه انا لا اسقط هكذا 

لن يستطيع احد خداعي بهذه الطرق

لكن صدقوني هناك الكثير ممن سرقت ايميلاتهم بهذه الطرق

او بطرق اخرى مشابهه كانوا يرددون نفس كلامكم

تمنياتي للجميع أن ينعموا بشيء من الخصوصية




و أتمنى للسارقين هدايتهم من الله

و أن يستخدموا ذكائهم في شي انفع 




منقووووووووووووووول *
​


----------



## abn yso3 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

*شكرا لموضوعك يا marcelino والرب يعوض تعب محبتك
سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## kamer14 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

بجد موضوع مفيييييييد جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

سانكس يا شباب​


----------



## timon20080 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

شكرا موضوع حلو


----------



## استفانوس (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

سلام المسيح
اشكرك لاجل المعلومة
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## marcelino (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

ساااانكس على المرور الجميل​


----------



## اشرف جورجي (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

شـــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

شكرا شكرا


----------



## Ramzi (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

الي بحب أسرقله ايميله يكتبلي اياه 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## man4truth (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

*شكرا على المعلومات الحلوة*


----------



## marcelino (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

العفو

شكرا ليك​


----------



## christin (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

*شكرا شكرا شكرا
بجد موضوع رائع
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## gift (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

ميرسي ليك على المعلومات ده​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

*شكرا جدا لك موضوع مفيد جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Kiril (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

بس ممكن تسرق ايميل صاحبك بكذا طريقة:-

1- تطلب منه ايميله و باسورده
2- قرشين عشان يديك باسورد ايميله
3- تأجر صعايدة و تخطفة و تقولة " هتديني باسوردك و لا ............."


----------



## sosana (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

ميرسي يا ملرسيلينو على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## totty (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

_انا وقعت قبل كده فى الفخ ده
وحصلت حاجات قد كده
بجد ميرسى ليك مارسلينو
على المعلومات المفيده دى
وربنا يستر_​


----------



## فالح العراقي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

مشككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## marcelino (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: > كيف تتم سرقه ايميلك ..؟*

شكرا يا شبااااااااااب​


----------

